# dobutamine stress test/ saline solution



## jujohnson (Apr 3, 2008)

Can anyone tell me what HCPC code they are now using for the IV saline used when doing a dobutamine stress test?  We used to use J2912.   I'm having trouble coming up with the right code.  Thanks


----------

